
Raw footage of the Japanese games industry - Mauricio_
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JohnSzczepaniak/20160726/277925/Unprecedented_raw_footage_of_the_Japanese_games_industry.php
======
minikomi
You may also enjoy

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECLEAzsh2eg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECLEAzsh2eg)

the making of Norimaro - lots of footage from within capcom offices. Amazing
clunky CRT displays and hand drawn art. Some ridiculous motion capture and
voice recording footage towards the end too.

~~~
erdevs
Wow. I'm a pretty big MvC fan, but never knew about this guy.

[http://marvelvscapcom.wikia.com/wiki/Norimaro](http://marvelvscapcom.wikia.com/wiki/Norimaro)

Thanks for sharing!

------
Karuma
You may also enjoy

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu4k1DhKJNU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu4k1DhKJNU)

the making of Super Bomberman 3. Several interviews with the programmers and
amazing footage of the technology they used to make SNES games at the time.

And other random stuff. All in Japanese, unfortunately.

------
MarkSweep
You may also enjoy this documentary about game music in old Japanese video
games:

[http://daily.redbullmusicacademy.com/2014/10/diggin-in-
the-c...](http://daily.redbullmusicacademy.com/2014/10/diggin-in-the-carts-
series)

One moment that stands out was a composer showing her old graph paper notebook
of waveforms.

------
buzzybee
The new documentary "Branching Paths" covers the independent part of the
contemporary industry and the interactions between the older "doujin" model
and the newer Western-inspired "indie" concept.

[0]
[http://indiegames.com/2016/07/branching_paths.html](http://indiegames.com/2016/07/branching_paths.html)

------
cm3
Not Japanese, but very rare insight into id software in its heyday:
[https://vimeo.com/4022128](https://vimeo.com/4022128)

These clips ought to be put on archive.org.

------
ayuvar
I'm usually not one for office perks, but a miniature train track would be
alright with me.

Hudson actually had a bunch of other train-related stuff in their R&D offices,
if memory serves. It's a shame to see it abandoned like this.

------
eropple
I have the book he mentions, _The Untold History of Japanese Game Developers_
, Volume Two. It is a fantastic book and worth your time if this stuff
interests you.

~~~
Hitard
I've looked through a friend's copy and I have to say, it's pretty amateurish
work. Not worth the asking price, imo. These interview vids are actually more
interesting than what I saw in Volume I.

~~~
city41
It's done by the guy who runs hardcoregaming101.net. He has an insane amount
of knowledge about gaming, but he tends to prefer quantity over quality in his
writing.

All in all though, his knowledge is great and appreciated, so I still enjoy
his stuff.

------
corysama
Love this kind of material. Myself and many other people have been collecting
it in
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/)

------
thomasfl
There's been some talk about digital preservation of games and other software.
I wonder if there are ant international projects on digital preservations.

~~~
musha68k
I would love to visit a museum where I could experience old development
software/hardware from Japan.

Check out this great article about the seemingly endless creativity at SEGA
during the 80s/90s:

[http://shmuplations.com/segahistory/](http://shmuplations.com/segahistory/)

It would be so cool to have the original source code to those games available
as well - let the kids (and adults:) at the museum edit/draw their own
sprites, make modifications (jumping higher, etc) and let them collaboratively
compile & run on original arcade cabinets..

One can dream :)

------
brandonheato
Am totally awed by the devotion and passion of Toru Hidaka.

